# Ralph you are no longer alone



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

In your shame... nor is Tracey.
Jake has suddenly decided that he must have Willow 
I am not sure what brought this on; the recent grooming or that I am doggie sitting my friends cockapoo (3yr old altered female) but it has now happened three times. 
Having only learned recently (thanks to Ralph) that altered males still do this behavior, to say I am horrified is an understatement. I am so thankful that he has not been able to do any real damage so to speak. Just seeing him do it is enough. And let me tell you he is not exactly making a feeble attempt. He is in it to win it. 
The only good thing is i have quickly learned his "tells". He sides himself up to her and starts licking her face and head. Then he starts sniffing he back and pawing her. The first time I had just finished saying to Nick wow Jake is being very loving to Will and then he went in for the kill. :devil:
So i have now done my research and learn a lot of things I did not want to learn about dog mounting  Apparently altering does not save you from this behavior as I once thought.  
Anyway I am sharing my horror for all of you out there who think you have, as I did, sweet loving de-sexed (yup its a word now) brothers and sisters. 
WATCH THEM!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my god Donna what is going on with these naughty boys??? Spring must be in the air??


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

:-o 


!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How is Willow taking it?

They haven't actually got together have they? Presumably not since Willow isn't in season... I hope not anyway!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

OMG
Another randy boy, what are these lads like?!
must definitely be the onset of spring.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna I told you when Molly goes to the dog garage all the guys try to do the nasty with her. She is no help she will lie there lift her little leg and flaunt her junk in the trunk They are all spayed and neutered but still there is some sort of attraction. I call her a tramp Some boy dogs even try to mount other boy dogs I guess the pheromones are flying high while they all play together.

Keep little Willow safe wait til Ozzy catches on maybe you should blindfold him so he doesn't learn bad behaviour from his big bro


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

OMG. I am very puzzled tho! We had three spayed female mini schnauzers and a neutered Cavi. We never had any problems. Maybe he didn't fancy them! Too old for him! Will watch Max like a hawk!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahahaha - spring love must be in the air, I don't blame Ralph - I blame ruby, she is relentless - they have now been tied 3 times!! Ruth asked me to do filming of her enticing him, which I just did - but I don't know how to post - despite her having her undies on for damage limitation. She twerks and paws away at him!! 
Maybe jake won't be such a grump if he gets a bit of willow??!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You post using photo bucket but use the direct link option instead of IMG code  simples.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> You post using photo bucket but use the direct link option instead of IMG code  simples.



I tried to upload to photo bucket.... Twice & gave up


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow wants no part but is very submissive so she just stands there. There had been no um entry (OMG) I don't know if that is possible or not but I pray not. He had kept his dirty self to him self most of today. Believe me this was shocking. Jake has never been grown up like this. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow wants no part but is very submissive so she just stands there. There had been no um entry (OMG) I don't know if that is possible or not but I pray not. He had kept his dirty self to him self most of today. Believe me this was shocking. Jake has never been grown up like this.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Ohhhh entry is defiantly possible, 3 times since Monday!!!
Proper tied together, bum to bum for a minimum of ten minutes Ralph looks ashamed ..... Ruby, quite pleased with herself.
And that's with me doing everything to prevent it!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ohhhh entry is defiantly possible, 3 times since Monday!!!
> Proper tied together, bum to bum for a minimum of ten minutes Ralph looks ashamed ..... Ruby, quite pleased with herself.
> And that's with me doing everything to prevent it!!


I will die if that happens. I thought where she wasn't in heat maybe it couldn't.... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I will die if that happens. I thought where she wasn't in heat maybe it couldn't....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Have both jake & willow been done?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Forgive my abysmal lack of understanding of dog anatomy but wouldn't bum to bum ermmmmm how do I ask this tactfull? ....errmmm hurt Ralph?  Do you mean doggy style or do you literally mean bum to bum?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Forgive my abysmal lack of understanding of dog anatomy but wouldn't bum to bum ermmmmm how do I ask this tactfull? ....errmmm hurt Ralph?  Do you mean doggy style or do you literally mean bum to bum?


They do it doggy style.... Then the male gets off, but is still stuck inside, so they end up bum to bum - if it hurts, it hasn't put him off 
See pic for further details........
WARNING ..... Picture contains some sexual scenes and graphic content (doggy porn! )


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Have both jake & willow been done?


yes they are both fixed and that picture is going to give me nightmares. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> yes they are both fixed and that picture is going to give me nightmares.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Hahaha. It gives me nightmares!!
It is driving me crazy and stressing me out x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is a surprise the first time you see it, they call it 'tied' for a good reason, somehow the males can get from the on top mating position to the bum to bum tied position, although sometimes they stay on top for the tie. I'm sure if you wanted to you could find a picture on Google, you would usually find them in books about breeding, but I'm sure Tracey is more of an expert now!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nightmares!! Ruby's tongue is out!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Does it not twist the w***y a bit? Ouch!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I've been googling all this doggy business alright!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> yes they are both fixed and that picture is going to give me nightmares.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Ok I have just changed my life plan. I wanted a little girl next. A submissive little sister for Rufus. Incest creeps me out, so does the thought of the penile contortionsim going on there. Yuck! That is so gross. I wonder if the men reading here are all wincing?

I am getting a boy puppy next.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha, I see with my slow typing my description was not needed!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Does it not twist the w***y a bit? Ouch!


Hahahaha - I think it probably turns with them!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So one of the back legs flips up and over? Looks godawful! Why can't you attach a leash to each dog and pull them apart?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hahahaha - I think it probably turns with them!! X


How is that even possible! It's not on a rotational axis!!?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> So one of the back legs flips up and over? Looks godawful! Why can't you attach a leash to each dog and pull them apart?


That would result in an unplanned removal of boy bits!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Funny how it is those of us who play for the other team who are agog at the gymnastics involved in this act.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Funny how it is those of us who play for the other team who are agog at the gymnastics involved in this act.


Too much like hard work for me!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Will wait for Neil's comments!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Why I put an end to it when he even looks like he's going there. Luckily she won't let him get to close and she's so much shorter Beemer just gets air. 

So I read that the opening stays small unless they go through their first heat. Have to say. Had Lexi and Beemer done early. Wondering if that will keep them from incest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I am getting a boy puppy next.


I was just thinking that the owners with just girls will be sitting there smugly with their cup of tea 'ah, so glad we didn't choose a boy'


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Why I put an end to it when he even looks like he's going there. Luckily she won't let him get to close and she's so much shorter Beemer just gets air.
> 
> So I read that the opening stays small unless they go through their first heat. Have to say. Had Lexi and Beemer done early. Wondering if that will keep them from incest.
> 
> ...


Don't count on it Jake and Willow were both done at 6 months.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> They do it doggy style.... Then the male gets off, but is still stuck inside, so they end up bum to bum - if it hurts, it hasn't put him off
> See pic for further details........
> WARNING ..... Picture contains some sexual scenes and graphic content (doggy porn! )


Good Lordy I don't think porno is allowed on here I bet they keep you busy



dmgalley said:


> yes they are both fixed and that picture is going to give me nightmares.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Donna it's nature ha! I'm sure Jake is only trying to compete with Ozzy he wants to be the "main man"



Tinman said:


> Hahaha. It gives me nightmares!!
> It is driving me crazy and stressing me out x


You need a drink Tracey that will help but not too many cause then you may not notice when they do the dirty deed Umm why wasn't she wearing her hot pants???


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Don't count on it Jake and Willow were both done at 6 months.



I'm going to keep believing it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG!!! I have laughed my butt off reading all this!! AND am a little horrified also. So far Carley mounts Sami at times, but rarely have I seen him mount her. If he does she turns around and growls at him and runs!! Lordy . . . I don't even want to think about that!!! YUK!!!!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

*Pow chikka bow wow!*



DB1 said:


> Will wait for Neil's comments!!


I fail to see what I can add to this without getting myself banned from the site.
Tho watching you lot comment on it like it's a spectator sport has had me laughing my socks off.

Please don't post any videos unless it has bad voice dubbing and cheesey 70s guitar work - it just wouldn't be authentic


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> You need a drink Tracey that will help but not too many cause then you may not notice when they do the dirty deed Umm why wasn't she wearing her hot pants???


.....because now and again I have to take them off so she can have a wee or poop - we did have a small incident the other evening when I got up, looked down, and there was 3 little "chocolate balls" in a trail......
So she had obviously been in her pants  poor thing x...
It's these hot pant less opportunities that are causing the problem 
I had them on long leads with ground spikes in the garden yesterday - each in a corner, they could just about meet in the middle


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> How is that even possible! It's not on a rotational axis!!?


Hahahahahaha!!
Ruth 
How can I explain???? 
Insert your finger into your other hands clenched fist....
Now turn the inserted finger..... The whole hand will turn with it!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I know but they are bum to bum so does that mean that the w***y is then bent back on itself. 

I am actually trying to educate myself here!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> How is that even possible! It's not on a rotational axis!!?





RuthMill said:


> I know but they are bum to bum so does that mean that the w***y is then bent back on itself.
> 
> I am actually trying to educate myself here!!


Ahhhh! I see....... Well yes I suppose it must - so it must have some degree of flexibility 
Haha! The things you learn on ILMC!! 
I'm trying to upload the "romancing" video to photo bucket - my iPad might get chucked before I manage it - Neil's request of dodgy 70's guitar music is out of the question


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dear oh dear. Isn't nature the oddest thing sometimes!?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Way too much attention being paid to the detail 
Donna do not panic, Willow is in no danger from Jake's advances.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What I would like to know is why Ruth, from a medical profession, married to someone in the medical profession, proud big sister to three brothers, cannot bring herself to type the word penis, and even insists on deleting the "ill" or "een" from her w and y. 

I know Brits don't do *** jokes but I thought you were Irish!;


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What I would like to know is why Ruth, from a medical profession, married to someone in the medical profession, proud big sister to three brothers, cannot bring herself to type the word penis, and even insists on deleting the "ill" or "een" from her w and y.
> 
> I know Brits don't do *** jokes but I thought you were Irish!;


I was trying to be inoffensive! I'm not sure what the rules say but I didn't want to say anything off limits! 

I am single I'll have you know. 

I'm also British!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahhh ok then, that totally explains it! Anyone who gets past the bum to bum pictures will already be long gone before they get to be offended by the w****y!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahahaha!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Having seen Max,s w***y before he was neutered can I just say they are very long and bending it the wrong way (so to speak) would be really easy. Have decided from all your comments, to let them get on with it should it happen between Phoebe and Max. As long as there are no puppies, it's ok by me. May even teach the grand children about the birds and the bees!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I know Brits don't do *** jokes but I thought you were Irish!;


 We aren't all repressed private school types you know?

My stock in trade is smutty jokes and I like to slip one in whenever possible


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just told my husband about this conversation......he rolled his eyes and then said 'told you Max,s lipstick was out the other day'!  apparently men with no b***s can still get it up too! Font of all knowledge is my husband


----------

